
Ask HN: Recommend a short fiction book - diehunde
I realized I can rarely finish long fiction books, so I started reading only those with less than 200 pages and it&#x27;s been working great for me. So far I&#x27;ve read:<p>- The old man and the sea (E. Hemingway)
- The stranger (A. Camus)
- Siddhartha (H. Hesse)<p>Any recommendations?
======
pmdulaney
A Month in the Country. A WW I vet takes a job in a small English village
restoring an old mural in a church -- it has been covered with paint for 400
years. The mural itself plays a role in the story, but it's mostly about the
vet meeting and getting to feel at home among the locals.

------
bloak
It sounds like you need a fourth language there, perhaps something from
Russian, Italian or Spanish literature. Unfortunately, everything I think of
has too many pages.

~~~
bloak
There might be an edition of "Fathers and sons" that comes in under 200 pages.
It's one of the shortest Russian novels I've read.

From English literature: "Animal farm", "Three men in a boat".

Try some stories by Jorge Luis Borges, perhaps, such as "El jardín de senderos
que se bifurcan".

------
artie_effim
Short stories by Haruki Murakami - The Elephant Vanishes

Waiting for Godot (play) - Beckett

Neuromancer - Gibson

------
pinewurst
The Pat Hobby Stories - F. Scott Fitzgerald

